# Filling nail holes on paint grade trim?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What color is the finish?


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

This works for me


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

if your using mdf or pine moldings which i assume is what you mean by paintable, then you paint them after they are installed. the absolute best way to install molding is to first install the molding preferably with a finish nailer for the cleanest job. Next caulk the joints and wipe the excess. use WOOD FILLER on the nail holes. Do not caulk nail holes because chaulk expands and contracts and it will still look like imperfections in the wood. Wood filler is what you are supposed to use to fill the holes. All you have to do is press it into the hole, pack it in if you can and then wipe excess from the surface.

also if the wall has waves in it and it creates visible gaps in the molding, run a bead of caulk down the seam against the wall. The cheapest caulk to use is DAP vinyl adhesive caulk.

As far as painting goes, if your walls are already painted then take the time to get painters tape, and tape right up to the tip of the molding, and simply paint them. 

Step by step

-Install moldings
-Caulk seams and corners
-fill nail holes with wood filler
-caulk imperfections against the wall
-tape off surfaces you do not want painted
-paint moldings


it will come out far nicer and stay nicer far longer if you do it this way.


----------

